# Kalis Ilustrisimo Seminars



## Airyu@hotmail.com (Aug 12, 2003)

Kalis Ilustrisimo Seminars with Ray Floro

Raymond Floro, a direct student of Tatang Ilustrisimo, Master Tony Diego, and Master Romeo Macapagal, will be teaching Kalis Ilustrisimo for his first seminar series in the USA. There are only two opportunities to meet and train with Master Floro in this series:

Manchester, NH

When: September 13th (11:00  3:30) and September 14th (10:00am  3:00pm)
Where: Bujinkan Dojo
	250 Commercial st, Suite 2008
	Manchester, NH, 03101
Cost: Single day = $90.0, Both days = $150.0
Contact Steven Lefebvre at Airyu@hotmail.com, or call (603) 668-3181

San Jose California

When: September 20th and 21st
Anyone who wishes to attend this seminar must be paid by September 1st. Please contact Michael Jen at mjen@pacbell.net or call (408) 531 - 1001


----------



## arnisador (Sep 16, 2003)

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=9638


----------

